# TT 225 Restoration Build



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi, more of a means of keeping me focused than anything in my bucket list task of restoring something, but I thought I'd put a thread up of my recent acquisition and subsequent re build. I'm not a Garth (I wish) and have only limited experience of getting my hands dirty having left most of the mechanical stuff to the professionals before although I did have an old Corrado VR6 Storm once that I somehow managed to do some bits to, still can't work out how ... lol
But, having 2 garage queens that I can't touch as its just not done, an Alpina E93 B3S coupe and an Alpina E30 C2 2.5 convertible, I really wanted to have a go myself with something and having had a TT 225 mk1 nearly new 11 years back, I decided to get back on the bandwagon. The idea being to use the car while restoring it and managing to do a few bits myself along the way. When I get to the end, hopefully I'll be going from getting the garage to do the harder bits while I concentrate on the easy stuff, to me taking on more complicated stuff but one step at a time.
So off I went hunting and came up with this:


















3 Previous owners and 111,000 on the clock but the last owner had had it for 12 years and although tired, it appeared to be a very honest car which hadn't been messed with. Silver with blue leather which initially put me off, but on reflection pulled me round as silver to me will always be the iconic colour as it was the prototype that amazed everyone back in the day and blue leather despite my initial thoughts about again wanting the original black and alloy, didn't put me off enough and has actually grown on me in the last week or so of owning the car.
I paid just £1550 for the car which seemed very reasonable considering its age and expected to pay another £1000 in sorting her out. That soon went Pete Tong as I succumbed to TT disease which seems to be something that most ageing TT's suffer from reading the posts on here, to wit, they just fall apart.
First task after purchase was to book her in at the TT shop (who are only 3 miles from my house) for a once over plus Haldex service, full cam belt change including waterpump, etc and full main service but before getting her there was the obviously afflicting issue of knackered front brakes to deal with. My first 'easy' task that I could have a go at myself.










New shiny brakes:


















Next day, in the car and off to the TT shop and I didn't crash into any hedges so I must have got them right


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice i like the interior, i had a new z4 in 2008 blue with blue leather it stood out. That's why i got a tt with similar blue black's nice its everyones own opinion i guess. Goodluck n have fun £


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

So on arriving at the TT shop, first thing to note that it was much bigger than 11 years back, turns out they'd moved to bigger premises so they've obviously done well for themselves, fair play to that.
Went inside, had a chat with Dave who turned out to be Mr helpful and off I went with the daughter leaving the new acquisition in their safe hands. 2 days later Dave rings up saying all the service work was done and they had a list for me ... oops, TT disease sets in 
So I pops down to see Dave and this is what I get:










So basically, list is: 
suspension is all but shot, as is
fans not working
dashpod reading erratically on fuel and temp
airbag light on, suspected airbag control module
alarm horn
engine coil packs
out of date brake fluid
and on and on and on

Good thing I have a sense of humour. So panic sets in, sell the thing, sell it quick. Dave calms me down and says pretty much everyone has a list as long as your arm but you don't need to worry about them all at once, so having got into this to have a play and do a resto and having thought it through, it occurred to me I was in for it for the long term and actually, having to work my way through it all would be in some strange way, somewhat educational and therapeutic

So, where to start .. first things first, get her home and change the battery










Nice new Bosch 5 year jobbie from ECP, and then off to take the car to my local MOT centre and after some changing of bits and bobs, manage to get her through. However, another issue presents itself while doing emissions checks, sudden noisy top end points out that Dave and the TT boys were quite correct in their assessment that the camchain was on the way out .. oops 3 .. this is getting more fun by the minute

At least I now had an MOT so I could put off the suspension stuff to do a full refurb later in the year. Stage 2 beckons:

Ring up TT shop, get Dave to quote me on new cam chain, then do some more myself, seems like non working fans was a good place for me to have a go at. Read some stuff here in the various wikis (cheers all), and decided having checked the thermo resistor, I needed to strip out the bottom tray to check the fans out as per the instructions, my next dirty hands job .. happy days .. so jack her up and underneath I go to get the bottom try off .. success, I'm getting good at this:


















Couldn't work out how I was supposed to get to the thermostatic switch to test the fans, so PMed Hoggy on here who promptly came to the rescue (cheers Hoggy  ) 3 PMs later and I realize I'm a numpty, nothing new there and though I checked the thermo resistor on top of the battery, didn't check the green 30a fuses. Sure enough the fans one was burnt out, swapped it for one of the others, switched on the climate and both fans kicked in .. I am a mechanical genius, I tell myself.
Next step on my learning curve, the thermostat and temp sensor, getting brave now. So I stripped off the inlet manifold cover with the help of lots of WD40 and a impact driver, then went off to Audi to order some more bits..
New thermostat, new temp sensor, new bolts for the battery cover and inlet manifold, new coolant bottle and some G13 to top up after I've finished.
Next step, car into the TT shop to do camchain, seriously blown my £1k spend already


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

That's it lad the start of a beautiful love affair, get stuck in!!

Cheers Stevie


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice work so far dude will look forward to following this to see where you go. Enjoy it and keep posting. Thanks for your contribution, James



Audi4U, VAG specialists
www.audi4u.co.uk
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

Its just neglected get some O.T in or sell that plate to a pikey £ nice that on a caravan [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Normanp (Feb 17, 2016)

Great job so far and I like the plate. I've just bought a T7 plate for myself. Just waiting for the Dvla to get their carse in gear and finish the paperwork.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

pebisit said:


> I'm not a Garth


You should be thankful for that! ;-)

This is the best way to learn about cars, get stuck in 
When I was 16 and my brother was 17, he wanted a car but couldn't afford anything he liked. The solution came up when someone replied to his advert looking for a cheap Nova SR (they were cool back in the day). The guy had a rolling rally shell, so all it needed was a full interior, glass, electrics, lights and engine /gearbox. It came with a spare engine in the boot too. We spent 6 months trailing round scrap yards collecting all the bits needed to build a cool nova. By the end of it, he had a Nova SR with a full GTE body kit, corsa alloys and lowered suspension, and we had learned a lot! 
My mate bought a nova a a result but was a bit hard (understatement) on engines, so I replaced it 3 times before converting his from a 1.0 carb to a GSI injection, including loom and fuel tank. I managed to get a full nova engine swap to less than 2 hours. You can't do that with modern Audis, but it was fun hoisting engines using a tow rope over the rafters in my dad's garage :-D

My long rambling point is that getting stuck in is the best way and you'll soon find that as long as you get some reasonable tools, with the time and space, there's almost no job you can't do on a car yourself.

I like a good restoration, so I'll follow with interest


----------



## timandrew (Jun 15, 2011)

And the great thing about this forum is that there's always someone who's been there and done that so plenty of help available for you.


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Cheers for all the kind comments guys and the moral support too .. trust me, I'll need it  further updates tomorrow

Re the plate, funnily enough I didn't buy it as a TT plate but specifically because of the Tinca thing, not because of travellers but because I'm a mad keen angler and my fave fish is the Tench, latin name 'Tinca Tinca'. My mate got shot a few months back because his wife didn't like the traveler correlation so I managed to do a deal with him, at the time having no idea I was going to buy another TT. In fact I didn't even think about it until I bought the car, must be fate .. lol


----------



## buffalo4 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi,enjoying this....do you mean cambelt as I don't think this is a V6 with the camchain.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Good going so far - don't worry about the list of bits to do, everyone has one!

What you should be more worried about is once you change one part for something new & shiny whatever is next to it suddenly looks old!

I have already fallen into that trap and have a few bits on order for mine - and I also blew my 1k budget pretty easily too!


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

So, dropped off the TT at the TT shop together with a load of cam chain goodies that a friend of mine managed to get for me at extremely cheap mates rates, Lucas stuff too so decent quality:


























Then off to Audi to pick up the new bits for me to get my hands dirty:










That lot will keep me busy when the car returns, Thermostat, new coolant bottle, temperature sensor, new dipstick tube, fuel filter, fuses and lots of replacement bolts for engine/ manifold/battery covers.
Meanwhile, got to wait for the car to return Tuesday to continue on, piece and quiet ??? .. not quite, daughter has this little lot for me to do on her Cooper S:










Quite like the stereo, its got some infinite colour matching capability so should match nicely with the TT interior if I decide to treat myself, also got built in advanced bluetooth for phone and streaming plus DAB as well.


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh, and I almost forgot, big shout out to the mods who put out the coil pack recall thingy. While at Audi today I talked to the service guy, quoted the reg and found out I'm eligible .. happy days, new coil packs for nowt . something free on a TT, whatever next???


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

So, been a while but lots been going on:

New toy went into TT shop for new camchain, leaving me to sort out rear disks on daughters Cooper S. Couldn't resist getting out some caliper paint while I was at it:










So, picked up TT and it wasn't happy, wouldn't start properly and took 3-5 tries to get it going. Dave didn't want me to take the car, but I had a weekend free so I wanted to get a few bits done. So got it cleaned for the first time










Then back in the barn, and pulled off the inlet manifold cover to get the horrible old dipstick tube changed. Oh what joy, it would appear they're made from the most brittle plastic in the known universe as I ended up with an ex dipstick tube in about 6 different parts. Oh well, next job, change the temperature sensor. Pull up the WAK guide and 15 minutes later new sensor fitted. Next job new coolant bottle which took me another half an hour, then I promptly run out of time.
Back to the TT shop and Dave diagnosed that the cam sensor was kaput and helpfully fitted me a new second hand one for nowt, what a nice chap. Since I'd run out of time at the weekend, I asked him to also do my thermostat. 
Picked it up again 2 days later and thought that maybe for the first time since I got it a month earlier I may get to play .. urggghhhh no, took car for a psin, all looked good bar the fact it seemed to hesitate when giving it some but apart from that minor issue, rant beautifully. Got up next day to take it for another spin and car promptly ran like a dog, missing like mad 
Oh the joys of TT ownership, what next for the parts muncher. I hasten to add at this stage I was beginning to wonder if I could maintain my love for the car. I mean, when all said and done, I'd had the car over a month and managed to drive all but 12 miles, most of which was driving back and forth between my barn and the TT shop.
Anyhow back to the ever helpful Dave again on Saturday morning who took the car in to have a quick look at the misfiring issue despite being fully booked. They swapped out 2 coil packs for second hand ones, issue resolved, put the old ones back in .. result .. car was booked in for the recall at Audi next week for coils  At least I was going to get something for nowt at last  
So Wednesday rolls around and I dropped the car off at Audi, returning the next day to pick it up. All looked well but I couldn't see much as it was getting dark. Drove down the road, and straight away even though the engine sounded great, something felt very amiss with the handling. Pulled over a few hundred yards from the house to find a very shredded tyre, oh I really love this car, I do, I really, really love it. Well, that's what I keep telling myself. So on the phone to my mate to get a new tyre (luckily the rim was OK, another £70 on a P7)
Then yesterday while waiting for him to turn up, I noticed a large crack in the back quarter of my bumper. Could it get worse, obviously yes  Starting doubting myself, started doubting it wasn't there before knowing full well it wasn't, ended up ringing Audi, the car hadn't been used anywhere else and my drive is gated so no other cars around. Some prat had obviously backed into it. Mr Audi is ringing back tomorrow, hopefully he might sort it out, to say I'm a tad peeved that they let me take a car with a knackered tyre and also with a spider crack in the paintwork while they had it made me somewhat narked.
Anyhow, to calm down, once my mate had fitted the new tyre, I decided to take my frustration out on the interior. Out came the front seats and the rear bench and I proceed to attack the carpet with all sorts of cleaning goddies. It appears the car hadn't been cleaned in the 15 years since it was registered, but with lots of hard scrubbing and the wife's splendid steamer, the carpet came up nicely as did the seats after being attacked with liquid leather cleaner plus hot water and a scrubbing brush .. what do you think??? I was really pleased so at least the weekend ended up on higher note, just hope Mr Audi fixes my car now










Not sure of the last time this felt was black:









Dirty carpets:









Clean seat vs dirty seat:









So, to bring this up to date, so far, over £2k spent with the below replaced:

New full TT shop service
Haldex service
Cambelt service including water pump, tensioner, etc
Sump clean 
Change power steering pipe
New camchain, tensioner and head gasket
New thermostat
New temp sensor
New front disks and pads
New dipstick tube
New coolant bottle
New tyre
Brake fluid change
Coolant change
New coilpacks
New battery

Stlll to do:
Fit new fuel filter I already have
Fit new MAF sensor I already have
Fit new plugs I already have
Fit new Airbag control module I already have, then get Dave to reset and see if light gone
Change wipers for Aero ones I already have
Order new dipstick so it matches the new tube (old one is more orange than tube)
Re fit undertray and inlet manifold cover with new screws

Planned:
Get Garth to re trim steering wheel (bought a second hand one to trim so I can keep mine on) plus knee protectors and handbrake
Clean up calipers and under arches
Sort out minor chips with scratch pen

Medium term:
Change suspension (shot)
Get some Votex wheels for it
New stereo with DAB and Bluetooth handsfree

Drive it a bit !!!!!!!
Best bit is even after all of that, I still love it .. must go and see the psychiatrist


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Coming on we'll keep up the good work


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr Audi rang today, nice chap, off to see him Wednesday so fingers crossed they can do something. Still can't believe someone did this and didn't own up 










On better news, this turned up today, so hopefully it'll be winging its way to Garth son for some treatment










Still haven't had a proper drive yet


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pebisit said:


> Mr Audi rang today, nice chap, off to see him Wednesday so fingers crossed they can do something. Still can't believe someone did this and didn't own up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's the wrong wheel looking at your pics you have the later wheel that one will fit but your airbag won't fit that wheel it's different shape


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Must admit I thought this is a 2001 S line wheel and I want to do something with the badge area. Just sort of assumed it would be the same bag .. I'll have to go hunting again


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't worry mate, I've got two spare steering wheels that will be correct for your car! One a standard TT one and a B6 S4 wheel. That's the same as the TT one but has a cut out for the S4 badge. Although a new style S line badge will fit as well 
I don't know what you paid for the wheel, but I'll only add £30 on to the retrim price and you can have either of my spare wheels


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Garth said:


> Don't worry mate, I've got two spare steering wheels that will be correct for your car! One a standard TT one and a B6 S4 wheel. That's the same as the TT one but has a cut out for the S4 badge. Although a new style S line badge will fit as well
> I don't know what you paid for the wheel, but I'll only add £30 on to the retrim price and you can have either of my spare wheels


Cheers Garth, let me know when the new leather is in


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, Mr Audi has agreed to get the bumper sorted, must say I'm really impressed with the attitude, so big up Vindis Bedford Audi, hopefully get it booked in in the next week or so.
Been a busy couple of weeks, but the main thing is I've actually got to use the TT, miracles occur, and have really enjoyed it. Had a bit of a panic on when a tyre blew out driving it back from Audi, so had to raid the wallet and put a new Pirelli P7 on but apart from that she's been good as gold.
Best news of the lot is I finally have no nasty dash lights left. So excited to finally be error free. Got rid of the brake error light a couple of weeks ago. A new MAF fixed the engine management light and changing the airbag module sorted the air bag light (cheers to Dave at the TT shop for sourcing me a second hand one) .. amazing
Then just added new coolant cap and dipstick to smarten up the engine bay a tad and changed the wiper blades to Bosch Aerofits








Do you get the feeling this hasn't seen the light of day in 15 years !!!








No error lights .. woop woop








The offending airbag module









Next steps:
Change fuel filter (already got)
Get new coolant engine cover (mine was cracked)
Fit new Garth covered goodies when hes free to do some work

Lastly, wanted to say a big Thank you to Dave at the TT shop. He's gone out of his way to help, and has always been ready to step in when I get out of my depth. It's been a challenging 2 months so far getting her mechanically fit, but I can see the light now and am really enjoying just tinkering and fixing odd bits
Must also say thanks a lot to those who've helped me on here


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice work matey.
Iv'e got the same colour interior, with the original matching floor mats. But they have aged and the black rubber backing has turned to a powdery mess. Need to get a new set.
My daughter has a cooper S as well, going to change her front pads next weekend now, as Halfords don't carry any stock anymore, seems they just want to sell bikes :x 
Hope you got your daughter to paint those calipers.....I did :lol:


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Right, been a while but life's busy. 
However, have managed to continue moving the TT on when time permits. As said before, been using it now I've managed to get all the mechanical stuff good with no dash lights .. hurrah .. so its been mostly cosmetic stuff and light improvement

First off, all the bulbs needed a look at and after digging out the xenons, I discovered they hadn't been changed since new .. 15 years old. Read a bit on the forum and got a load of Osram Nightb reaker bulbs which seemed highly recommended. Headlights shown below with one side old and one new


















Also fitted new fog light bulbs and main beams .. again Night Breakers. Next job was the number plate lights. They looked a bit decayed and the boot lid was somewhat rusty, so a clean up, some Kurust and a re paint followed by some LED number plate bulbs


















Also ordered some side light LEDs as recommended off the forum which completed the update










Next job was to look at the headlights, being 15 years old and plastic, they've been through some road abuse, so I ordered a 3M headlight restoration kit.










Trouble is lights were worse than expected, so I had to order a second kit, still not sure I've got enough for both lights, but I got interrupted with the car going into the body shop for the bumper fixes, so will see when I try and complete the second headlight this weekend.


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Anyhow, since the car was going off for paint, wanted to get the exhaust tips sorted out as they looked a bit sad, a bit of wire wool and some old school Solvil Autosol and they came up lovely


















So off the car went to the body shop and with it went some goodies I picked up from Audi, as I'd decided to get the front bumper painted too:









New lower grilles, new badges for the back bumper, new pedal which had lost the aluminium bit and a new climate control knob which had cracked

5 days later and she came back, I'd also treated her to some new number plates and the end result looks stunning. Only problem is the rest of the paintwork now looks a bit flat and lifeless, I may have to invest in a polisher of some sort.










































It also shows up the wheels to be somewhat orrible, so after perusing on Ebay and missing these first time they came up, I snapped them up immediately when they went back on and drive the 250 mile round trip to pick them up. Another job to put on this weekend


















Still got loads to do, this weekend will try and get the other headlight done, then there's changing the fuel filter, sorting the stereo and cover out, and putting the wheels on, but I feel that I'm getting there now


----------



## bdc6570 (Jun 5, 2009)

the new alloys looks great I love the colour.. i was thinking the same on mine..


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Great project, coming along nicely, can you tell me where you got the new bulbs from and how much, by the way the blue interior seems to go well with silver and looks nice imo, i have the same combo


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Great project, coming along nicely, can you tell me where you got the new bulbs from and how much, by the way the blue interior seems to go well with silver and looks nice imo, i have the same combo


----------



## 89forever (Jun 24, 2016)

it seems we are embarking on a similar path....

yours is looking good


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Cheers for all the nice comments, guys, I started the thread really to just document my own progress and will me on, but its always nice to hear your thoughts, thank you

Corradoman, which bulbs, the Osram nightbreakers I got off Amazon
the side light bulbs I got from ebay on recommendation from one of the experts on here, item number was 390827792921 but it seems to be gone from ebay now, description was: 1X White BAX9S 4 COB 1 CREE LED 11W Non-Polar Light Bulb Lamp AC/DC 12-24V K202


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok, so got the headlights fully finished and put some of this surface sealant stuff on them to stop it happening again:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1










While I was attacking her headlights, decided to do something about this horrible red grazed look on the oval fog light on the rear lense, still not perfect but much better, I shall keep going at it

















Then managed to get the wheels on and gave her a quick clean to see the effect, really chuffed, shes really coming together now


























Still need to attack the paint in the middle with a DA, so looks like that's the next thing on my list, but shes looking good. Just think, 5 months back, she was about to head for the scrapper till I saved her. It feels very personal now, and she now looks like she belongs with the other loves of my life, well car wise anyhow


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Alpina mmmmmm...... yes please! I had an e30 restoration project which I never quite got finished and ended up breaking. Always vowed to get another one day.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

pebisit said:


> Cheers for all the nice comments, guys, I started the thread really to just document my own progress and will me on, but its always nice to hear your thoughts, thank you
> 
> Corradoman, which bulbs, the Osram nightbreakers I got off Amazon
> the side light bulbs I got from ebay on recommendation from one of the experts on here, item number was 390827792921 but it seems to be gone from ebay now, description was: 1X White BAX9S 4 COB 1 CREE LED 11W Non-Polar Light Bulb Lamp AC/DC 12-24V K202


Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2016)

Really enjoying this thread as I am looking for a TT and want to be able to do some DIY as you have been doing, but know my limitations - grazed my knuckles on mark 2 escort upgrades a long time ago!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Look forward to some updates on your progress, and glad you did not throw the towel in when it got a bit tough. Also, this site is the best TT resource, with amazing support from members. posting.php?mode=smilies&f=2#


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Been a couple of months since I last posted, so I thought I better update it with the recent progress. Despite a very busy summer, I managed to get quite a few bits done so shes coming on nicely, its mostly cosmetic now, but still got a list as long as to get on with, does an Audi TT resto ever end???

First job .. since cleaning all the leather up on the car, despite it all being in decent nick, there was quite a bit fading and cracking in the leather:










So having done a bit before, I went to see what kits furniture clinic and liquid leather did. Furniture clinic didn't have Denim Blue in their library, so I went with Liquid leather who did, and since I've used their products before on an old BM, was happy to do so. The kit came with a cleaner, dye and leather feed:










Basically, you clean the leather up with the cleaner, then apply the dye with a sponge (I used a small kitchen sponge) If you get any bad cracks, you can buy filler too, but my TT was pretty good and I wasn't after a mint show finish so was happy with just the dye. Once the dyes applied you get this:


















I'll continue to feed the leather again and she should improve each time, but I'm already much happier with the results

Next job was to fix the stereo flappy cover thingy. There's some excellent instruction on the site which I printed off, then took the centre console apart to get to it, what a pain, and you can get the kit to repair it direct from your Audi dealer for around a tenner








I bought it with a bundle of other stuff I'll talk about later (including the stereo removal keys (the Audi ones are the best)








While taking it all apart noticed some bodger had knackered the stereo gap on the centre console while no doubt trying to get the stereo out without the correct keys, muppet








So while I had it apart, I rubbed down the edge and applied some leather dye which did the trick nicely:








Then put it all back together after using some solvol autosol to polish up the cover a bit:








Really pleased with the end result and while I was at it, took the stereo cover off as the stereo kept turning off and cleaned the contacts with Halfords electrical contact cleaner so it works fine again (will be replacing it soon anyhow)

Next installment I'll post up later on as I've been a busy boy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work coming on well 8)


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Excellent work!

Please can I ask the repair kit part number? Also did you get the alloy cover separately and what's the part number?

Cheers DC


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

DC240S said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> Please can I ask the repair kit part number? Also did you get the alloy cover separately and what's the part number?
> 
> Cheers DC


Hi part number is:
8N0098459
The 'How to' guide is here:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=564201


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

pebisit said:


> DC240S said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent work!
> ...


Thanks for that - so you didn't fit a new alloy cover?

DC


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

DC240S said:


> pebisit said:
> 
> 
> > DC240S said:
> ...


Nope, just polished mine a bit with some Solvol Autosol, if you need a replacement, some of the forum members said they'd managed to get replacements quite cheaply off ebay


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Interesting read. Always nice to see a TT being restored and loved. Look forward to more updates.

Paul


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> Interesting read. Always nice to see a TT being restored and loved. Look forward to more updates.
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, had a look through your build thread, really impressed. Very nice motor


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Been a while since I was last on, but work on the TT continues and it was well past time for an update:
So, next job was cleaning up engine bay and replacing a dodgy underbonnet fuse box
Dirty engine bay








Lots of new parts








Dodgy fuse box








Old and new








New engine covers and clean up









Onto interior blingy stuff and dodgy temperature know








New one








Dodgy pedal








Remove and heat up new one








New shiny pedal









Next jobs are to change indicator relay and new steering wheel


----------



## Garys-TT (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi, great thread. 
Where did you get your new temp button/knob from? Audi stealer quoted me £22 squid for one. Mine has done exactly the same as yours.


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

So, the job continues. Basically had a problem with indicators staying permanently on, which having read through the forum, looked likely to be a problem with the hazard relay, so off to Mr Audi again to further empty my bank account. While I was there, also picked up some replacement Audi badges for my V6 wheels as one fell off  and a replacement S Line badge for my new steering wheel








Stereo out again to fit the hazard switch








I talked to Garth about re triming an S line wheel I'd picked up before he disappeared off site but never quite got there, so managed to get hold of Royal steering wheels who have done a great job on my old wheel, wheel is now a tad chunkier and love the blue stitching which goes with my blue leather nicely
















Decided to add a bit of 'me' to the car finally, and didn't really fancy a red S Line badge so out came the Humbrol








Finished product, really chuffed










Next job, this little lot


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Really enjoyed reading that.
Well done on saving it, looks better than new.


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for the share pebisit 

Seems a few of us are travelling down the same restoring route :lol:

Nice to see another mk1 TT receiving the love! :wink:


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Cheers for the nice comments guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Its definately a labour of love but enjoyable nevertheless to see it returning from the Abyss
I'm guessing they'll be more and more restoration builds and less extreme modding builds as the TT mk1 moves into classic status


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, could you tell me the approx. cost for the steering wheel re trim. You can PM me if you want. Thanks.


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi, got it done at royal steering wheels, was around £150


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

pebisit said:


> Hi, got it done at royal steering wheels, was around £150


Thanks [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

It's been another busy month on the TT, even though I haven't got my own hands that dirty yet. Started work on the new audio system, next step there is getting the DAB aerial and microphone fitted
This also turned up, managed to track down a really nice one with the TT logos still in place on the sides so will be fitting that when I get the car back. 








Which gets me onto the reason the cars not with me, its been with Dave at the TT shop for the last 2 weeks having lots of suspension type toys fitted, so am really excited to pick it up Friday. More to come on that one later


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

pebisit said:


> Clean seat vs dirty seat:


How did you clean these seats so good? What products did you use please?
Did you repaint them?


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Read a bit further......like half way through the third page:

Scuffmaster/Liquid Leather from Gliptone.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

pebisit said:


> It appears the car hadn't been cleaned in the 15 years since it was registered, but with lots of hard scrubbing and the wife's splendid steamer, the carpet came up nicely as *did the seats after being attacked with liquid leather cleaner plus hot water and a scrubbing brush .. what do you think???* I was really pleased so at least the weekend ended up on higher note, just hope Mr Audi fixes my car now
> 
> Clean seat vs dirty seat:


now from laptop so i can use quote properly.
I read on page 1 (quote above) that seats were cleaned only with cleaner plus hot water, that's why i asked if any other product used?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Liquid leather is a product not a description.....https://www.liquidleather.com


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Baalthazaar said:


> Liquid leather is a product not a description.....https://www.liquidleather.com


sorry lost you.. yes, it says liquid leather *Cleaner* plus hot water. It doesn't say about liquid leather Dye.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

You can lead a horse to water.....https://www.liquidleather.com/leather-c ... eaners-c84
And scuffmaster which it does mention is the dye made by the same company....https://www.liquidleather.com/leather-c ... -dyes-c102


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks Balthazar.
On page 3 yes i can read about cleaners and dye. There is a photo too, noone can miss that.
However.... i am referring to page 1 post which I've highlighted in bold above as well. I don't find any mention to dye. So i'm trying to understand was this result (on page 1) achieved only by liquidleather cleaner plus hot water plus scrubbing with a brush??

PS


Baalthazaar said:


> You can lead a horse to water.....


 https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1857719
Last month i contacted Staingard.. who took over Liquid Leather... about supplying me a Audi TT Denim Blue dye.. However, they tell me that they don't have some samples anymore, something got wrong with their database/records. Long story short, they can't provide me with Audi TT Denim Blue dye unless i send them a sample.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

napostolidis said:


> Thanks Balthazar.
> On page 3 yes i can read about cleaners and dye. There is a photo too, noone can miss that.
> However.... i am referring to page 1 post which I've highlighted in bold above as well. I don't find any mention to dye. So i'm trying to understand was this result (on page 1) achieved only by liquidleather cleaner plus hot water plus scrubbing with a brush??
> 
> ...


Understood, it you can only get that finish by using the scuffmaster kit, I know they are now not doing all the colors in stock so it will as you say involve sending them a sample from a tucked under bit that you won't miss.....
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/leather-dye- ... 2186051330


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

actually this topic made me check again with LiquidLeather (or now Staingard), they told me that there have a colour called: "Audi TT 1999 Blue 5", i guess should be the same with Denim Blue? as per there was only one 1999 Blue for TT. There was a lighter blue but this appeared from 2003+ models i think.

thanks for the link.



Baalthazaar said:


> you can only get that finish by using the scuffmaster kit


i will give it a try. Is there any chance this to come off on clothes?


----------



## TTSingh (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice work mate! Will use yours as a guide when I eventually get mine


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

napostolidis said:


> actually this topic made me check again with LiquidLeather (or now Staingard), they told me that there have a colour called: "Audi TT 1999 Blue 5", i guess should be the same with Denim Blue? as per there was only one 1999 Blue for TT. There was a lighter blue but this appeared from 2003+ models i think.
> 
> thanks for the link.
> 
> ...


Only had experience with the scuffmaster product, once dry it will never come off....and I have silver silk so about as near to white as you can get in the TT......


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Baalthazaar said:


> Only had experience with the scuffmaster product, once dry it will never come off....and I have silver silk so about as near to white as you can get in the TT......


thank you.
Getting all the products i'd need would cost me about £100 (cleaner, precoat, dye, conditioner, Matt finish sealant).
So was thinking should I pay £100 to repaint (probably have to do more than once in the future), or pay £400 to buy new upholster/leather that will last for another 20 years.....?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Depends if you are a fan of denim blue..... :wink:


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

You can pay £100 (or less) to make your car seats look flawless, or pay £400 or more on replacement used seats that may be (but probably won't be) in mint condition.

I would suggest that used seats will still need some products and work to get them looking their best.

Other than analine leather virtually all car leather is sealed, so oily renovator products and leather feeds just sit on top and do nothing but attract dirt and shine.

If you choose to restore instead of replace, I'm sure your leather should appear smooth, even and matt when you have used the Gliptone products and look just like new. I was stunned and delighted at the results I achieved on my own car, and almost a year later the interior remains beautiful. The repairs are very much permanent and not just a tart-up job.

Another plus for the Gliptone products is that a little goes a very long way and the dried finish is very tough and hard wearing. In the event of any future marks or damage to the leather eg belt or jeans stud scuffs, you can easily make it good again with another quick use of the product.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

i'm looking for an upholsterer that can provide brand new leather in same denim blue colour, not replacement seats.

however, if with gliptone/liquidleather products i get a flawless result then i am tempted to try. It's just taht i don't want to pay now 100 and after one year to pay another 400 in buying new leather.



Pukmeister said:


> I was stunned and delighted at the results I achieved on my own car, and almost a year later the interior remains beautiful.


did you take out the seats in order to restore/repaint them?


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

No, I left them in the car. The drivers seat side bolster needed several layers of scuffmaster to cover the scuffing and wear which was quite bad. Being light yellow fine nappa leather, when cleaned it showed up as a dark patch where the base leather showed through the finish coat until I treated it with the scuffmaster dye.

Both the driver and passenger seat bases were cracked, full of grit in the seams from a dog, and the cracks in the grain were black from ingrained dirt. The seats were also shiny and slippery, presumably through previous products. I gave them a good vacuum then spray clean and a light coat of scuffmaster dye and the cracks in the grain just dissappeared. A spray of sealant finished the job. The leather is now smooth, dull and soft.

The top edge of the rear seat backs had deep gouges in the leather from luggage impacts. I filled these with leather filler using a palette knife, sanded flush then dyed with scuffmaster. You need to look very closely to see the repair.

I have never attempted leather repair before, and studied all the youtube leather repair videos accessible from the gliptone website and then did my repairs. If I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

thank you for the advise. mine looks like this









Driver

























Passenger


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

If its any consolation, mine were worse and they are light yellow.

The padding in your drivers seat bolster looks a little bit squashed, but I am pretty confident that the Gliptone cleaner and dye can sort the scuffs and cracks out and make it 100% better.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

yes .. also there is a part that is almost ready to tear










how many ML did you buy for yours? 250ml or 1L?

thanks


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

I bought a car care kit plus a leather repair kit. It was a 250ml bottle of Scuffmaster in the kit, I guess I have used about 60ml of it to treat my seats. I have plenty of everything remaining. Like I said, a little goes a long way.

The aerosol of satin leather sealer states it is suitable for finished and semi-aniline leather.

Picture below, the trigger spray of leather cleaner is missing (it's in the garage).

Total cost was £64.90 including tax and carriage.

















Perhaps the part that you think is about to tear might become supple and resist tearing through using some leather care products ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Nikolas, just to put things in perspective in case you doubt how good the Gliptone stuff really is:

Here's a couple of pics of my interior as it is today. I don't have pics of it's original condition but it was very poor when I bought it.

The leather kit worked wonders.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you!
Looks good, i think it worths a try...


----------

